# Women's Western boots



## want less (Jul 19, 2010)

What are your favorite women's western boots?

Time to replace my old ones! Need to be good for riding & working around the barn. You have up to $150 to spend, what would you buy?


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 19, 2010)

I love my Ariat FatBabies  And they hit right around the $150 mark. 

Comfortable, and cute!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jul 19, 2010)

For riding, Justin Ropers

For working, Timberland Hiking Boots

Endurance riding Ariat terrain


----------



## ducks4you (Jul 19, 2010)

There was a post like this on EquiSearch's Forum, except about English boots.  Okay, be HONEST!!  Will the $150 boots last me through 200+ riding days/year?  Right now, I buy and replace $75 leather Western boots, and I use them for schooling at home (backyard.)  They take about a 1 1/2 years to wear out.
Inquiring minds WANT to know!!  :/


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jul 19, 2010)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> I love my Ariat FatBabies  And they hit right around the $150 mark.
> 
> Comfortable, and cute!


That's what I have!

Downsides:
They are wider and may get stuck a bit easier in your stirrups.
They tend to hit my ankle a bit...weird?


Upsides:
SO comfortable.
You can run in these bad boys and NOT feel it an hour later!

I got mine on sale. They were $75 when I got them.


----------



## Kansaseq (Jul 25, 2010)

For riding, I have an old pair of Ariat ropers. Got 'em on sale for $50 about 7 years ago and they are oh, so comfortable!
For wearing around, I have several pairs of Ariat Heritage. Super comfortable. Got 2 pair of mine off Ebay for cheap, and they were brand new with tags, or worn a few times.


----------

